# Which 22-250 rifle should I get?



## TLLT (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been looking into getting a new rifle for a while now. I am interesting in the 22-250 round for target shooting or varmint hunting but am not sure what would be the best rifle to get. I like the idea of shooting a small fast round with a flat trajectory. I thought I would start my search with input from knowledge of other 2coolers. 

I would like to keep the price under 800 but have to option to upgrade it down the road. What brand/models do you guys recommend as far as quality, accuracy, price and why?


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*22-250*

All of them are pretty much tack drivers. I have the Savage Axis and center target at 200 yds with a good scope is not a problem. The Savage does like the poly point better than anything else but still shoots good with SP and HP,


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Remington 700 I'm partial to.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Tried and proven Rem 700


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

There is a very nice Ruger M77 for sale in the classifieds right now. If I already didn't have the t ang safety version of the rifle I'd have already bought it.

Love the caliber and the heavy barrel Ruger is very accurate.

TH


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

I just got a savage axis last christmas from the wife, very impressed by it i have to say it is becoming one of my favorites! i have remington 700 model in a 270 and the savage is every bit as acurate.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Remington 40XB. They have to shoot two five shot groups of 1/2" before they let them leave the shop.

Mine did and got better with my hand loads.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> There is a very nice Ruger M77 for sale in the classifieds right now. If I already didn't have the t ang safety version of the rifle I'd have already bought it.
> 
> Love the caliber and the heavy barrel Ruger is very accurate.
> 
> TH


Looks like he might have sold it yesterday, or changed his mind


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Remington 700 VLS


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I would take any standard savage or stevens action, order a chambered pre-fit barrel from criterion (kreiger), and a rifle basix trigger and you will have you a nice rifle that will shoot well under 1moa. I like the savage actions simply because you dont need a gunsmith to chamber up a barrel for you. Any factory barrel will be hit or miss so I would go with match grade from the start.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a Ruger M77 with a stainless barrel, I really love that gun. It wasn't real expensive and is really accurate.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Christensen Arms carbon classic. Or custom carbon.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I was in the same boat as you and went with the .204 so i could also watch the bullet hit. Love that caliber. Just something to think about in your considerations. And they make in an AR!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the Remmy and Ruger heavy barrels are great rifles,

but...........

I have a browning a-bolt with a little pencil barrel and a leupo 6.5X20 VXIII that I find myself using more than any of the others, not so long, light, and doesn't bang in stands or getting out of vehicles. it shoots better than the the trigger man


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

Twist rate is something to consider if you want to shoot bullets over 55 grs. Standard rate of twist is 1-12. Occasionally you may find one that will shoot 60 gr OK but not the norm. Not sure who all offers faster twist but I do know Savage does in some models. I seem to remember Rem is 1-12. Owned several over the years and all brands shot less than MOA. Excellent caliber. Will probably end up being your favorite.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Look for one with the barrel marked - 22BR. Those are the good ones with the real potential to be customized later.


----------



## TLLT (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. After looking at the various options I am leaning toward to the Rugar American All Weather. It sits nicely in my price range leaving room for a scope. I prefer a heaver barrel with a faster spin. I plan on shooting light grains to keep the speed up. 

I looked at the Rem 700 and Browning A but they are a little more then I am wanting to spend. 
Also, I had a friend that had trouble with the 700. He said, it would only accurately fire the high dollar ammo, standard ammo was all over. 

I'm going to try and go to the Reliant gun show and ask around. Is there anything else I need to consider?


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

"I prefer a heaver barrel with a faster spin. I plan on shooting light grains to keep the speed up."

Actually you need a lower twist rate for lighter bullets 12"-14" for 40-55gr 
9"-10" for 60gr up

I have a CZ550 in 22-250 with 1-14 twist, it shoot's .5" c-c 45 gr Barnes @ 3850 fps
I'm looking for another one with 1-10" twist rate for heaver rounds


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

rem. 700.. Federal 55grain BTHP been using for a long time


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

The one that will let you shoot 220 swift bullets in it!


----------



## 300 win mag (Nov 19, 2012)

X2 on VLS


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

No on the Ruger. Hate the flat action and trigger. I am a big Rem 700 fan but the Savage is hard to beat. Stock Rem trigger settings suck but can be polished and adjusted to a very nice trigger.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Weatherby.

I have one thats over 24yrs old, and it shoots tacks with Federal Premium 55gr loads.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I have been shooting a Remington 700 22-250 for 40 years. Never lost a Whitetail or Varmit with it. I also shoot the Nosler BT bullets so many say blow up on impact but they punch holes in 1/4" steel plate.


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

*22-250*

I have the Weatherby Mark IV 22-250 Varmitmaster.

It always has been a tack driver, had it for over 25 years.

One of the best things about it is that it uses the standard 22-250 bullets and you don't have to buy the expensive Weatherby bullets.

Since I have quit hunting it is just gathering dust in the safe.
I would sell it with scope for $950.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

TLLT said:


> Thanks for all the input. After looking at the various options I am leaning toward to the Rugar American All Weather. It sits nicely in my price range leaving room for a scope. I prefer a heaver barrel with a faster spin. I plan on shooting light grains to keep the speed up.
> 
> I looked at the Rem 700 and Browning A but they are a little more then I am wanting to spend.
> Also, I had a friend that had trouble with the 700. He said, it would only accurately fire the high dollar ammo, standard ammo was all over.
> ...


In regard to rate of twist, the fast twist (1/7, 1/8) are designed to stabilize heavy bullets (69-80 grain). If you plan on shooting 55gr. and less bullets then 1/12 is what you seek.

Jim


----------

